
Health care is broken. Oscar thinks tech can fix it - SQL2219
https://www.wired.com/story/oscar-health-ceo-mario-schlosser-interview/
======
anoncoward111
And due to state regulations, in my opinion, it pretty much can't.

The Oscar group health plans (paid mostly by employers for employees) are not
much different from the other insurance carriers, whether in terms of price or
quality.

Maybe Oscar can keep their costs down by not being as bloated as UHC, but they
absolutely can't bring their prices meaningfully lower than UHC.

HealthConnect did that in NY, UHC complained, and NY State happily fined
HealthConnect for poaching customers. They even demanded HealthConnect pay the
fine to UHC, not the government.

EDIT: I meant "CareConnect", not "HealthConnect", sorry.

